# Segmented



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks to @Tim Carter for the inspiration, he posted one in this style a while ago, got me motivated. Takes a lot of wood though, it would get expensive if you used exotics. I had lots of cherry and ash scraps, and wenge thins, so that's what I used. The wife loves it, so I consider it a success.... 13"tall by 9" wide
Full disclosure, I hollowed through both ends, then glued on the bottom...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2020)

I like it too. Very cool piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 7, 2020)

That is really cool Barry. Not sure how you did the glue up. The form is eye pleasing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Nov 7, 2020)

Very cool and unique. Do you have any pics of your glue up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 7, 2020)

Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2020)

Monumental accomplishment! Just wow! How many hours do you figure you invested in this? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Very cool and unique. Do you have any pics of your glue up?


Yes, thanks for reminding me, forgot to include it;



this was the final glue-up, in order to make the pattern as random as possible, I first glued up layers of different woods, flattened them on the jointer, then glued them to the main blank...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 7, 2020)

wow, very neat, I can see why you said it took a lot of wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2020)

So you start with essentially a solid block of wood that's something like 14" X 11" X 11"?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 7, 2020)

Pretty cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 7, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I first glued up layers of different woods, flattened them on the jointer, then glued them to the main blank...


Yep, that's how I do my goblets. I haven't made one of these in probably 10 years, but I used to enjoy making them.




Not trying to hijack your thread, Barry, I was just remembering these fondly since as I said, I haven't made any in a very long time.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> So you start with essentially a solid block of wood that's something like 14" X 11" X 11"?


Yea, I can't really figure any way around it, at least the center piece can be junk wood (a piece of poplar pallet wood in my case) since it will be turned away during hollowing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 7, 2020)

Barry, when you reversed turning the inside, is your transition smooth where your turning meets the other half? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2020)

Really cool Barry, I need to try something like this at some point. I can't wrap my head around how you "see" what it's going to look like when you lay it out and glue it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 7, 2020)

Very cool, I dont think I'd have the patience to glue that many pieces together. Love the result though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, when you reversed turning the inside, is your transition smooth where your turning meets the other half? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Yes, smooth enough to meet my standards anyway....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2020)

Tony said:


> Really cool Barry, I need to try something like this at some point. I can't wrap my head around how you "see" what it's going to look like when you lay it out and glue it up.


It is hard to predict how it is going to look once turned, but that's half the fun....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 7, 2020)

Been staring at this for awhile, Barry, really cool piece. Looking at your glue up it seems all your grain is going north/south. Did you consider orienting some pieces with the grain going east/west or maybe at an angle?


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 7, 2020)

Thats awesome. I like the randomness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 8, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Been staring at the for awhile, Barry, really cool piece. Looking at your glue up it seems all your grain is going north/south. Did you consider orienting some pieces with the grain going east/west or maybe at an angle?


You're right Tom, all oriented north south. I am considering doing one with some east-west strips, kind of a gamble though, I'd hate to find I didn't like the effect after all the work....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 8, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> You're right Tom, all oriented north south. I am considering doing one with some east-west strips, kind of a gamble though, I'd hate to find I didn't like the effect after all the work....


You would also have the potential problem, which I frequently have in my bowls because I do use orientations in all directions, of the wood expanding at different rates and causing the bowl to crack. I actually had one of mine make a loud cracking sound and pop apart. It was a very early effort at a goblet shape and I had not turned out the interior because I intended to later drill holes in the top to make a dried flower holder out of it. Scared the crap out of me when it popped.





I have since modified my technique to where cracking doesn't happen so often but because I do the glue up for artistic effect, not stability, it does still happen. Over the years, I've put about 60 of the 500+ bowls that I've turned into the bar-b-que fire pit because of cracking (NOT even close to this severe but too noticeable for me to be comfortable selling them). Since I only turn the bowls because I love doing it, I don't get too concerned if I have to toss one every now and then but I HAVE had to toss a few really beautiful ones.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2020)

phinds said:


> You would also have the potential problem, which I frequently have in my bowls because I do use orientations in all directions, of the wood expanding at different rates and causing the bowl to crack. I actually had one of mine make a loud cracking sound and pop apart. It was a very early effort at a goblet shape and I had not turned out the interior because I intended to later drill holes in the top to make a dried flower holder out of it. Scared the crap out of me when it popped.
> 
> View attachment 195837
> 
> I have since modified my technique to where cracking doesn't happen so often but because I do the glue up for artistic effect, not stability, it does still happen. Over the years, I've put about 60 of the 500+ bowls that I've turned into the bar-b-que fire pit because of cracking (NOT even close to this severe but too noticeable for me to be comfortable selling them). Since I only turn the bowls because I love doing it, I don't get too concerned if I have to toss one every now and then but I HAVE had to toss a few really beautiful ones.


Good point!


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 8, 2020)

Barry,
Very nice! I found that it's as much a mental exercise, making the blank, as it is an exercise in patience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow, that is an incredible piece...er...pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow!!!
Thats a beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

